# reading books



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking for some suggestions. I currently enjoy the books of John Grisham and michael connelly. I am looking for sugestions that other people have on good authors that write investigative, law or mystery books. Nothing I hate more than buying a book and getting half way through it and not really enjoying it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lost in Space 2 (Jun 28, 2016)

The Publication Coach Recommended books 2016 , she reads a book a week and I've gotten some great ides from here.

War Dogs suggust seeing the movie first.

George Mahood: you can order hard copies but The kindle versions are way cheaper. Fabulous author highly recommended Haven't read all bis books but the ones I have are really good. http://www.georgemahood.com 

Jim Koch The Boston beer guy, great book if you're into small business stories

The Whole Story of Climate: excellent if you want to understand climate change, very readable

The Spy who couldn't spell

Ghost in the wires older book but a great read


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

You might like the Jack Reacher books by Lee Child. This will keep you busy for a long time.

Don't be swayed by the movie with Tom Cruise, the books are much better.


----------



## Lost in Space 2 (Jun 28, 2016)

On my wish list but not read yet

Cruising Attitude: Tales of Crashpads, Crew Drama, and Crazy Passengers at 35,000 Feet Kindle Edition

Ray & Joan: The Man Who Made the McDonald's Fortune and the Woman Who Gave It All Away Kindle Edition

Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right Kindle Edition

Ratf**ked: The True Story Behind the Secret Plan to Steal America's Democracy Kindle Edition

Trust Me, I'm Lying: Confessions of a Media Manipulator Kindle Edition

Catch Me If You Can: The True Story Of A Real Fake Kindle Edition

How We Got to Now: Six Innovations that Made the Modern World Kindle Edition (Love the PBS series)

The Triangle: A Year on the Ground with New York's Bloods and Crips Kindle Edition


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just reading through Dan Simmons Hyperion Cantos (4 books) a second time ... it's been awhile ... 

"On the world called Hyperion, beyond the law of the Hegemony of Man, there waits the creature called the Shrike. There are those who worship it. There are those who fear it. And there are those who have vowed to destroy it. In the Valley of the Time Tombs, where huge, brooding structures move backward through time, the Shrike waits for them all. On the eve of Armageddon ... "

A series best read slowly with reflection/analysis now and then, and appreciated, as I'm finding with most if not all the stuff I read years ago just to pass the time in airports and so on ... 

Fwiw I use Calibre on my laptop and find books on the internet ... the tiny paperback font is just not doable for me these days.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

You might enjoy the Dept Q books by Adler-Olsen. Written in Danish but well translated. Best to read in proper order. http://www.orderofbooks.com/characters/department-q/
The Inspector Grace series, set in Brighton, England are also very good mystery books. http://www.peterjames.com/books/ds-roy-grace/

Recently read The Gray and Guilty Sea by Scott William Carter-A Garrison Gage Mystery. Mystery set in Pacific NW. Enjoyable - might try some of his others.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

If you are interested in detective stories and have no objection to having them set in Ireland, try the _Dublin Murder Squad_ series by Tana French https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tana_French and the _Quirke_ series by Benjamin Black (a pseudonym of John Banville). https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirke_(series)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Since this is the Frugality section how about hitting the local library? Read all the books you want for free, and browse the shelves until you find something that grabs your attention. The librarians often have good suggestions.


----------

